# Just ordered my 1st VB Bag!! (ADDED PIC)



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just ordered my first Vera Bradley bag, Saddle up in Loves me. I am also debating on the One the Go bag in Java Blue!!! If anyone has this bag please let me know if you like it.
http://www.verabradley.com/product/Collection/Signature/Saddle-Up/154944/defaultPageSize/15/defaultColor/Carnaby/pc/640/p/154944/mode/viewall/pageSize/92/sc/683/c/0/currentIndex/0.uts
http://www.verabradley.com/product/On-The-Go/154758/defaultColor/Symphony%20in%20Hue/p/154758.uts


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the "on the go" back in Syphony in Hue and LOVE IT.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats, and welcome to the club!  I don't have that style bag, but I love Java Blue!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome! I've had a lot of VB over the years, and have quite a collection of them now. They're so user-friendly, stylish, cute, pretty...I love them! And - we who love VB can enable you  I just got a "Saddle Up" bag in "sittin in a tree", and I love it. I bet you'll love yours too.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

As an fyi, VB is going to retire the following, with sales possible online/at select stores as early as tomorrow or Friday:

Signature Collection Colors: Carnaby, Pirouette, Calypso, Bali Blue and Bali Gold

Signature Collection Styles: Bucket Tote, Cool Keeper, Hipster*, Large Backpack*, Messenger and Taxi Wallet.
* These styles will be redesigned for Fall 2010

Stationary Collection Colors: English Garden, Cupcakes Pink, Cupcakes Green, Purple Punch, Bali Blue and Bali Gold

Stationary Collection Styles: Ball Point Pen, Celebrations Book, Correspondence Cards, Hold That Thought Journal, File Folders, Note-able Mouse Pad and Thank You Notes. 


<---major enabler


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That bag is cute! Will it cushion the Kindle pretty good?


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow thanks Gwennie for the info and yes mrskb, I will be enabled, lol!! I have been stalking the VB website, since we do not have a location here and I just ordered the Night and Day Bowler bag from ebay. I still want an On the Go bag but cant decide on a color.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG!!! Vera bradley started their summer sale today!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Does the kindle fit easily into all VB style bags, or are some better than others?  If so, which ones?  BTW, I also love the java blue!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

VB bag sizes run from tiny to humongous.  Best to go to their website and check 'em out.  They give dimensions.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Does the kindle fit easily into all VB style bags, or are some better than others? If so, which ones? BTW, I also love the java blue!


I have several different VB style bags -- but by far I love the bowler bag the best. I've read the comments re the staps, but I don't find them to a problem. I'm thinking of buying a few additional bowler bags -- the Kindle fits in the zip compartment, and I store my iphone charger in one outstide pocket and my Kindle charger in the other. I love the bowler bag.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've looked at the sale pages today twice, but I can't make the sale colors come up in Alice and some of the other styles.  Pfffft!  I'm interested in Bali Gold Alice.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think you will.  Alice is one of the very newest purse designs, and I don't think they bothered to make it in the colors they were planning to retire.  Sorry.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

But it shows the Alice with sale colors as Bali Gold and Bali (Blue?).  Just can't see it, since the image won't click to show it.  It shows the sale price and the name Bali Gold.  Although they are just starting to retire these colors, they aren't so old, and they made the Alice in them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In fact, if I try to see anything in Bali Gold, the color will not click onto it.  Same with other new sale colors.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

mlewis78 I just checked the website and the bali gold in the alice bag is on sale. I had a problem with some of the item yesterday not coming on the screen. I think maybe it was a freeze up or something from so many people on the site. Just thought you would want to know that the Alice bag does have bali gold available. (as of this morning)


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

my apologies for the faulty assumption.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok so I just got my Night and Day Bowler Bag today!!!! I will try to post a pic in a min


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok so first time I add a pic lets see how this goes.......


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the Night and Day! Does it protect your Kindle? I'm debating on the Saddle Up or the Bowler.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In Google Chrome, VB's sale colors won't come up when I'm in a particular style of bag and click on them.  But it works in Mozilla Firefox.  What's with that?  I thought it would be fixed by today.  Think I'll post a note in their facebook page.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm liking the look of that Bowler. I'm heading to my local retailer tomorrow to see what's available in the newly retired colors and styles. They are offering 30-35% off!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They have the mini hipster on sale.  Some of the colors are only $18.  I DO NOT NEED A MINI HIPSTER.
Of course, I WANT a mini hipster.
deb


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I just got one (delivered) in Botanica, and I'm in love.  didn't need mine, either.  LOL


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vet said:


> I love the Night and Day! Does it protect your Kindle? I'm debating on the Saddle Up or the Bowler.


I think it protects the kindle ok, but I have mine in its medge cover. I have the Saddle up (just came in), too and it fits in both bags. More room in the bowler, though. I think I just may have found my go to bag, LOL


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the VB Bowler in Botanica and absolutely love it.  Now you have to go and show me the Bowler in Night and Day which is gorgeous.  I'm thinking that the word "need" has no place in the accessories discussions.... as in "I probably don't "need" another bag.  Do we love them.... will we use them.... absolutely!!  Need??  Nah......  does not apply to accessories and our decision to buy more, I'm just sure.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

bevie125 said:


> I think it protects the kindle ok, but I have mine in its medge cover. I have the Saddle up (just came in), too and it fits in both bags. More room in the bowler, though. I think I just may have found my go to bag, LOL


Thanks, I'll order a bowler. Which Medge cover do you use? I have the Latitude, but I'd like a second cover.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was all happy that Vera has a one-day no-shipping charge today (May 31), but then I realized it's for purchases of $100 or more.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I was all happy that Vera has a one-day no-shipping charge today (May 31), but then I realized it's for purchases of $100 or more.


Same here. I was going to order a couple of items, but not $100.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks, I'll order a bowler. Which Medge cover do you use? I have the Latitude, but I'd like a second cover.


I have the Medge prodigy in the patent leather leopard print. I also bought the black book light from their website and it matches beautifully. I also use the pink croc javoedge cover, but lately, my medge is my favorite.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! I'm considering the Prodigy, but I'm nervous about the hinge system.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm so enthusiastic about the bowler bag that I ordered another in one of the "sale" colors (Pirouette) with a matching Euro wallet.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Vet said:


> I love the Night and Day! Does it protect your Kindle? I'm debating on the Saddle Up or the Bowler.


The Bowler!!!

I have two of them (I didn't even like VB before these boards, so dangerous!!)
I LOVE the Bowler; 
Inside, there is a quilted zipped pocket along one whole side and the Kindle fits in there beautifully, and there is so much more room in there for other stuff; 
You will LOVE the Bowler; it's incredible for organization.

Here is a link to a post I made when I got my Make Me Blush Bowler (with pics)
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20296.msg426276.html#msg426276
On the next page hsuthard posted pics of her Alice with the Kindle in it.
It's a great thread; 15 pages of VB info with a lot of pics.

I can even fit my iPad in my Bowler (with the Kindle!) but then it's pretty stuffed to the gills, but I can still carry it really comfortably even when it's stuffed.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks! I'm considering the Prodigy, but I'm nervous about the hinge system.


The Prodigy is great; don't worry about the hinges, they work really well and there are the small elastic straps in the opposite corners that keep it protected; the hinges got a bad rap because early on, when they first came out on the Amazon covers, some people opened the cover from the back (not knowing it was the back) and cracked the Kindle; it's gotten a lot of press, but I haven't ever heard it happening with the M-Edge; You will LOVE the Prodigy, I have 2 and use them almost all the time (interspersed with my Oberons).

Thanks bevie125 for the beautiful picture of your "Night and Day" Bowler; glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> The Prodigy is great; don't worry about the hinges, they work really well and there are the small elastic straps in the opposite corners that keep it protected; the hinges got a bad rap because early on, when they first came out on the Amazon covers, some people opened the cover from the back (not knowing it was the back) and cracked the Kindle; it's gotten a lot of press, but I haven't ever heard it happening with the M-Edge; You will LOVE the Prodigy, I have 2 and use them almost all the time (interspersed with my Oberons).
> 
> Thanks bevie125 for the beautiful picture of your "Night and Day" Bowler; glad you're enjoying it


Thanks! I think I'lltry it. I did order a bowler, Oh Great Enablers!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We so need a Vera Bradley store in Manhattan.  I was in two stores that carry VB bags today, but the selection was scanty.  The one with the larger selection had 3 Alice bags but not in the colors I was interested in  Also, we need VB store here to be able to buy in-store at sale prices.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks! I think I'lltry it. I did order a bowler, Oh Great Enablers!


Congrats!! Which color did you get?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered the bowler in Pirouette!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vet said:


> I ordered the bowler in Pirouette!


Nice, that will be pretty


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

My bowler was delivered today! It's so roomy


----------

